# Recess 04/10



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Tim, Rob, Cliff, Bill, Captain Gene, and I hit the pass soon after first light and another awesome breakfast at Gene's house. We had a few live baits and initially wanted to target some shallow water grouper. However, wind and current eventually led us to change plans and head a little deeper. We picked up 4 ajs on the way out and picked away at some snowys and golden tiles. Tim caught the fish of the day,a 20+ lb golden tile. We had another fun day out there and are looking forward to breaking out the trolling gear soon.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

nice Recess. i have just got to ask, do ya'll ever have a day when you don't catch good? JUST KIDDING.congratulations. ya'll do know how to fish.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

WE HAVE A LOT OF FUN WHEN WE FISH. WE TRY TO BE READY TO CHANGE TACTICS AND PLACES IF SOMETHING DOESN'T SEEM TO GET THE DESIRED RESULT. WE TRYED SOME NEW PLACES TODAY THAT DIDN'T PRODUCE, BUT THATS HOW YOU LEARN WHEN AND WHERE TO CATCH FISH. WHEN YOU PUT YOUR TIME IN SCOPING OUT NEW STUFF YOU'LL EVENTUALY KNOW WHAT TO DO,WHEN TO DO IT AND WHERE. A FRIEND OF MINE ALWAYS SAYS, "THAT THE BEST FISH WE'LL CATCH TODAY WILL COME OFF SOMETHING THAT WE JUST FOUND".AND MOST OF THE TIME HE'S RIGHT. GOOD LUCK HUNTING!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Cobe, you think Gene would notice if i tied my anchor rope to the back of that contendor?oke


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

The only way I can keep up with the calendar dates right now is by the recess reports. Im so busy this week, I don't even know what day it is, but always tune in for the action. 4/10, the month is flying by.



Good work on the trip.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

It was another great day to be able to go fishing with friends. The weather allow us to get offshore and roll the dice. The surface currents lately have been kicking our butts. But we try and make do with what is handed us. Congrates goes to Tim for our largest golden tilefish to date. I think everyone had a great day out there. It was good that Bill was able to get out there again and I hope he came away with some good memories. Here is a few pictures.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the spinycheek scorpionfish that Cliff caught yesterday would have broken the IGFA world record if it had not been caught on an electric. It weighed around 3lbs on the boga, and the world record is listed as 1lb 9oz.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!

What were the wave heights?


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

What a great day it was!!!The crew treated me like one of them with the ribbing and all...the catching was good,but had to search for the fish....congrats to Tim for that stud golden tile:clap....I'm sure there will be more in the Teams future.... 

It was very nice to meet Rob this trip and Brad on both trips....I had fun catching bait with Gene and Cliff...Thanks to all for more than my fare share of the fish:bowdown....

my pictures are going to have to wait:banghead...as the card reader I bought is not compatible to my PC...

I want to Thank Gene,Nona,and crew for showing me an awesome time!!It will be some great memories for me for a long time to come...you guys are the best!!!!:bowdown


----------



## scott gallagher (Oct 19, 2007)

good job team gene you got it goin on some day the plumb wet will get it congrats to ya'll

scott gallagher plumbwet


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the report guys! Always fun to read! WOW Tim, that is a stud of a tile! 

:letsparty


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Everyone had a great time on the water yesterday with a lot of good natured ribbing. It was nice to finally meet Bill, and I think we hooked him with some pretty good eats for a while. Bill your beef jerkey was off the charts good. I ate more than my fair share of it and my teeth are feeling the pain today. Did not take as many action shots as usual on this trip, so we will make up for it on the next one. Here are the two that I actually took.










Headed East toward the pass from Sherman's Cove, another stunning sunrise greets us as we head out into the GOM.










Tim with the catch of the day, fish weighed a hair over 20 pounds when we got back tothe house. 

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Congrats Tim on the huge GT. I'm glad you guys could get out and give us another great report. I am gettin real tired of saying "You guys rock!" lol


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I got my picture problem solved so here they are...


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I think we saw you outside the pass and then ran with you for a few minutes. We were in Tupelo Honey a yellow Pursuit 3070.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That must have been yall in the cuddy running with us ,it was a little bumpy but you never know unless you go. 

For everything else i had a great time guys it was alot of fun {execpt my headache that wouldn't go away} .Bill it is a treat to have such a positive person on the boat with us ,and thanks for being such a good sport about the ribbing,You are a very good fisherman.Hope you have a safe trip back to Ohio. Till next time .

TIM


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *recess (4/11/2010)*That must have been yall in the cuddy running with us ,it was a little bumpy but you never know unless you go.
> 
> For everything else i had a great time guys it was alot of fun {execpt my headache that wouldn't go away} .Bill it is a treat to have such a positive person on the boat with us ,and thanks for being such a good sport about the ribbing,You are a very good fisherman.Hope you have a safe trip back to Ohio. Till next time .
> 
> TIM


Thanks for the kind words Tim....since I was your headache....I guess you won't need anymore advil for it...since I'm leaving town:bangheadoke....:crying...till the next time(it won't come soon enough)

Thanks soooooo much again!!!:bowdown... Team Recess


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (4/11/2010)*NICE!!!!!!!
> 
> What were the wave heights?


 Scot it was a nice 1 to 3s from the east. Not a bad ride at all. Coming bacl in it was from 070 degrees, but then again not a bad ride. See you out there next time.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i just opened an account on youtube and put a video of tim's golden tile but can't figure out how to get it on here. heck i can't even find it on you tube. need some help here if some one can tell me how to get the video. i can only find it in my account and it plays fine but can't get it elsewhere. i'm getting very aggrivated at this point:banghead:banghead:banghead. HELP!!!!!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Good goin fellas, glad you guys smacked em. Looks like you had a great trip Bill, cant beat two weekends with Team Recess. Was a beautiful weekend to be out thats for sure.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Absolutely awesome, you guys are something else. Thanks for another awesome report. I think I am out of great things to say. LOL Keep up the great work, and Bill have you actually lost weight, you made me feel fat the last time we fished but dang you look slim. Maybe it is that 20 LB Golden Tile. Yes I am jealous. Great jobguys.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mpmorr (4/11/2010)*Absolutely awesome, you guys are something else. Thanks for another awesome report. I think I am out of great things to say. LOL Keep up the great work, and Bill have you actually lost weight, you made me feel fat the last time we fished but dang you look slim. Maybe it is that 20 LB Golden Tile. Yes I am jealous. Great jobguys.


Thats Tim holding the Golden tile fish....I have put on a few pounds over the winter not working to much and got soft(weak).....:banghead....more of that kind of fishing and standing on the boat... I think I could loose some weight....butI gotta go home :reallycrying....the grandkids need to be in school.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

it was great having you aboard bill! your a lot of fun to fish and cut up with. we had fun just catching bait. have a safe trip home and we'll be seeing ya next trip down.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats on the golden tiles, I guess there will be many more pics to come this summer since you found them. Hoping the water will continue to warm so the pelagics will start to show. See you out there hopefully.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice report. I saw a truck at Sherman Cove with Team Recess on it Saturday morning, I knew yall were out.


----------



## Findeep (Oct 12, 2007)

Great report guys!:clap Ya'll always slay'em! How far do you have to go out to get into those Tiles? And is that a Cusk Eel by the Spinycheek?


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Findeep (4/12/2010)*And is that a Cusk Eel by the Spinycheek?


Yep, that is a cusk eel (aka bearded brotula, hake, cusk, etc.)....


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish fellas. That is a Gulf Hake, not a cusk eel though. Different species, but commonly misidentified.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *BuckWild (4/12/2010)*Nice fish fellas. That is a Gulf Hake, not a cusk eel though. Different species, but commonly misidentified.


Yeah, I just did some looking around, and it is definitely a gulf hake. 

Gulf Hake










Bearded Brotula/Cusk Eel








http://www.thejump.net/id/more-fish/bearded-brotula.jpg


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Cool video, that tile looks like it fought all the way up. !!!

I saw the 1 to 3 forecast and opted to knock out some big ticket honey do's. :doh

I 'm ready for next weekend though!!!! :clap


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice job guys! 

Tim - you aren't letting those electrics make you soft are you?oke


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats on the golden tiles, You will have some fine eating this week.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Run Dover (4/12/2010)*Cool video, that tile looks like it fought all the way up. !!! Scot I thought the barrelfish was a devil in his fight to the surface, but after watching the boys pull up some nice size golden tiles lately I have changed my mind on that one. I now feel that the larger golden tilefish are some of the hardest fighting deep water fish they have caught.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

What can I say guys. You never cease to amaze. That tile was a whopper stopper. Congrats on another great trip!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys have absolutely broke the code on the deep dropping! Your angler looked a lot like one of santa's helpers in the white bibs and stocking cap! :takephoto


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

the video really adds a different perspective to the fishing compared to just seeing the catch displayed after the trip is over. Hope to get ahold of one of those fighters and see what they feel like soon.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Dinner from last night was blackened golden tilefish draped with a creole cream sauce. The sauceincluded crawfish tails leftover from a Sunday afternoon crawfish boil in the backyard. The fish is served with a 'twice baked potato' and a broccoli salad.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Fiver (4/13/2010)*Dinner from last night was blackened golden tilefish draped with a creole cream sauce. The sauceincluded crawfish tails leftover from a Sunday afternoon crawfish boil in the backyard. The fish is served with a 'twice baked potato' and a broccoli salad.




Dang Brad, you guys should open a restaurant!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (4/13/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Fiver (4/13/2010)*Dinner from last night was blackened golden tilefish draped with a creole cream sauce. The sauceincluded crawfish tails leftover from a Sunday afternoon crawfish boil in the backyard. The fish is served with a 'twice baked potato' and a broccoli salad.
> ...


I ALWAYS look forward to your "and this is how it looks on the plate" posts.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *MSYellowfin (4/13/2010)*You guys have absolutely broke the code on the deep dropping! Your angler looked a lot like one of santa's helpers in the white bibs and stocking cap! :takephoto


Come on now .. Santas helper really? I'm know as YOUR ANGLER ? I had the buff around the top of my head because i got burned real bad the tuesday before catching sheepshead. Well at least you diden't call me santa.LOL

TIM


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (4/12/2010)*Nice job guys!
> 
> Tim - you aren't letting those electrics make you soft are you?oke


Hall - Soft really? The electrics when held give you a pretty good tug though But don't worry i won't let this grouper back i got go soft. How have you been though havent see you around lately.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

NaClH2O 

Hey Rob,I tried to send you a private message but your inbox is full....atleast the message I got said so...
I wanted to thank you for the fishing day and extra fish I was able to bring home!!and thank the rest of the crew too....Capt. Gene,his fine son Tim,Cliff a great guy just to fish with on the bank(and of coarse the boat too) Brad.... a lot of fun(and a good fishing coach...even though there were back seat coaches there yelling at me)........I hope I didn't come off to strong!! as I had so much fun the trip before(you weren't able to fish)I was just feeling like one of the crew that day too....I will be making a fresh mess of jerky to send down for a future fishing trip( here soon to help show my much appreciation to all)....I hope it will be when you ALL can enjoy it(being able to go)

and for Gene and Tim....I haven't been fishing yet....to try and catch some walleye to send your way.....but that is on my list of must things to get done....I hope the jerky(maybe some deer in there too)will help tie you over till then!!!my friends....what GREAT memories I have!!!! thanks soooooo much

and last a special THANKS to Nona (Gene's wonderful wife) for loaning the 2 men in her life to us!!! and getting up every fishing day..... to make such a wonderful breakfest....I only wish I ate breakfest ....it looks so good!! I do good just not getting sick and not fighting Brad for the bucket....thatI know will come one day or another


----------

